# This Peacock Says ... Happy Halloween!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Halloween ... from Snowball!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! Snowball is just a little fashionista !! He really is a little doll!


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow what an outfit.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart::smootch:Oh Marie I love love love Snowball's Halloween costumes, but especially love this one:wub: I love the color on Snowball :wub:
That 5th picture:wub::wub::wub: Auntie Paula loves you Snowball and your mommy to:wub:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Great!!! What happened, Marie? You couldn't decide which costume to get for Snowball, so you just got them all? I wouldn't be able to decide, each one is adorable on the little guy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi birdie, Happy Halloween! love the one showing his eyes.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Blaze doesn't have any Halloween costume but if I found that one, I wouldn't be able to pass it up. That is absolutely adorable.

Snowball, you're a WINNER in your Peacock clothes!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

oh my!! Snowball your gorgeous!!!
How creative and cute :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Marie, 

I just love his costume and that little face--too cute:wub:

xo
Kim


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fashionista. Did you make it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh my gosh what a cute costume on an adorable fluff!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMDog, tooo cute, I've never seen one like that!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Adorable!!! Love the costume, so cute!

Linda


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I love this!!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Love this costume. Where did you find it or did you make it.

How cute.

Rin


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!! Snowball is just a little fashionista !! He really is a little doll!


Awww ... thank you, Auntie Debbie.:wub:



Gabbee15 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, Grace. :wub:



wkomorow said:


> Wow what an outfit.


Thank you, Uncle Walter. :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::heart::smootch:Oh Marie I love love love Snowball's Halloween costumes, but especially love this one:wub: I love the color on Snowball :wub:
> That 5th picture:wub::wub::wub: Auntie Paula loves you Snowball and your mommy to:wub:
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN


Aww ... thank you, Auntie Paula. :wub:

Paula, I like the 5th picture, too. I shared on Facebook that I almost didn't post the peacock pictures because I was thinking that maybe the costume was meant more for a girl. Even though I know that it is the male peacocks who have the colorful feathers. However, I decided to post the pics on FB anyway ... and, it is a big hit. So, I decided to post them here, too ... because some of you are not on FB. 





Sylie said:


> Great!!! What happened, Marie? You couldn't decide which costume to get for Snowball, so you just got them all? I wouldn't be able to decide, each one is adorable on the little guy.


Thank you, Auntie Sylvia. :wub:

Well, I shared on Facebook (I thought I did here, too, but, maybe not) that I had been in Target very early one morning. And, I had noticed that the Halloween costumes were being displayed. First of all, in our area, it seems as though the smaller size costumes for pups go fast, And, every year ... except in 2011 (you can see Snowball's pumpkin tee shirt on my 2011 Halloween pic thread) I have had a hard time finding a costume that fits right ... especially with head pieces that were either too small or too big. So, I would end up not using costumes for Halloween ... because I am not going to make Halloween miserable for Snowball ... just because I want him to look cute.

Anyway, I thought my chances might be better if I purchased several costumes ... hoping that at least one would comfortably fit Snowball. And, if so, then I would donate the rest of the costumes (which I will still do) Still I wasn't happy with the fit of this year's costumes ... except for the candy security shirt. (and, the pic I shared on another thread is from last year)

Then, I saw the Ewok costume online ... I think that, too, was Target. And, I decided to try that one. Well, that one turned out to be wonderful! Not only does it fit him very comfortably ... but, Snowball loves it! It is a very soft fleece two piece. The inside piece can be worn as pj's, for sure. 



Maglily said:


> Hi birdie, Happy Halloween! love the one showing his eyes.


Thank you, Auntie Brenda. :wub:

Yes, the one showing his eyes is my favorite, too.



Malt Shoppe said:


> Blaze doesn't have any Halloween costume but if I found that one, I wouldn't be able to pass it up. That is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Snowball, you're a WINNER in your Peacock clothes!


Awww ... thank you for the very lovely compliment, Auntie Claire. :wub:

I bought it at Target. They are so reasonably priced for pet costumes. 



Sarahsphere said:


> oh my!! Snowball your gorgeous!!!
> How creative and cute :wub:


Thank you, Sarah.:wub:



kd1212 said:


> Marie,
> 
> I just love his costume and that little face--too cute:wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Auntie Kim. :wub:

Kim, I have to admit that this is my favorite costume on him. It's soft and comfy, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Fashionista. Did you make it?


Thank you, Mags. :wub:

No, I didn't make it. I bought it at Target.



Orla said:


> oh my gosh what a cute costume on an adorable fluff!


Aww ... Thank you, Orla. :wub:

Nice to see you here on SM!



michellerobison said:


> OMDog, tooo cute, I've never seen one like that!


Thank you, Michelle. :wub: It's from my favorite store ... Target!



sophie said:


> Adorable!!! Love the costume, so cute!
> 
> Linda


Thank you, Linda. :wub:



Smtf773 said:


> I love this!!!! So adorable!!!


Thank you, Stacey. :wub:



Rin said:


> Love this costume. Where did you find it or did you make it.
> 
> How cute.
> 
> Rin


Thank you, Corrine.:wub: I bought it at Target.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

That is the cutest! Love the colors too. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How adorable! Snowball sweetie...you look amazing in your costume. Happy Halloween!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so cute


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> That is the cutest! Love the colors too. :wub:


Thank you, Florence. :tender::


maddysmom said:


> How adorable! Snowball sweetie...you look amazing in your costume. Happy Halloween!


Thank you, Auntie Joanne. :wub:



gypsyqueen said:


> That is so cute


Thank you. :tender:


----------

